# Bikerucksack in die Waschmaschine?



## C_dale (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist an der Zeit meine Rucksäcke (Deuter, Vaude) gründlich zu reinigen. Bequemerweise wollte ich diese in der Waschmaschine bei 30 Grad Wassertemperatur waschen, weil die Reinigung mit milder Seifenlauge vielleicht nicht den gewünschten Reinigungseffekt erzielt.
Hat jemand von euch dies mal probiert? Wie sind die Erfahrungen oder soll ich das unterlassen?
Danke vorab für eure Antworten. 
C_dale


----------



## norman68 (11. Juni 2012)

Meine Mule von CB wahren schon oft in der Maschine. Null Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (11. Juni 2012)

C_dale schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> es ist an der Zeit meine Rucksäcke (Deuter, Vaude) gründlich zu reinigen. Bequemerweise wollte ich diese in der Waschmaschine bei 30 Grad Wassertemperatur waschen, weil die Reinigung mit milder Seifenlauge vielleicht nicht den gewünschten Reinigungseffekt erzielt.
> Hat jemand von euch dies mal probiert? Wie sind die Erfahrungen oder soll ich das unterlassen?
> Danke vorab für eure Antworten.
> C_dale




Ich reinige meinen DEUTER auch ein bis zweimal im Jahr in der Waschmaschnine! 

Hier gibt es mehr Info dazu!


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Juni 2012)

Laut Deuter dürfen ihre Rucksäcke nicht in die Waschmaschine, da dadurch die PU-Beschichtung beschädigt wird, war zumindest die Aussage eines "Beraters" in einem Outdoor-Shop.

Meine Rucksäcke, auch Deuter und Vaude, waren nach der Beratung auch in der Waschmaschine. Das Ergebnis, sie sind sauber und sehen aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2012)

Hi,
würde das ganze in einen alten Kissenbezug wickeln.

Mache ich mit Schonern auch immer so, dann scheuert nur der Kissenbezug und nicht der Rest 

Aber gründliches Ausleeren nicht vergessen! Ärgerlich, wenn da Werkzeug oder Riegel rumschwappen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Deleted 217672 (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

mein Deuter war auch schon in der Waschmaschine. 30°C, Waschmittel für Sportbekleidung, geschleudert auf 800 Touren und danach zum Trocknen auf der Leine.
Wenn er zu schmutzig wird, kommt er wieder rein.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## kermitnbg (13. Juni 2012)

Nehm auch immer nen alten Kissenbezug und entfern noch den Regenschutz. 

Denk der könnte evtl. nicht ganz damit klar kommen, aber der Rest is in seiner Funktion und Form uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juni 2012)

Regenschutz? Hab ich sowas auch bei meinem Attack 20? ^^ Ich wollte meinen auch ma waschen, aber war bisher eher unsicher ob und wie ich das machen kann/darf..


----------



## saeschn (14. Juni 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Regenschutz? Hab ich sowas auch bei meinem Attack 20?


Nein der Attack hat keinen Regenschutz dabei. 
Ich hab meine Rucksäcke (Attack und Transalp) auch schon öfters gewaschen, bisher ohne Probleme. Beim Attack nehme ich den Protektor und beiTransalp den RegenschUtz raus. Dann kommt das Gänze in einen Schutzbeutel und los geht's. Am besten nicht Oder nur mit niedriger Drehzahl schleudern.
Grüße Saeschn


----------



## soma (18. Juni 2012)

Beim Transalp kannst du auch noch den Rücken, was ebenfalls als Sitzmatte beim Rasten fungieren soll, rausnehmen


----------



## michi_g001 (18. Juni 2012)

Meiner kommt nicht in die Waschmaschine, wir aber in der Badewanne mit warmen Wasser besprüht und mit einer weichen Bürste etwas abgerubbelt. Funzt subba!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (19. Juni 2012)

Ja, so mach ich das eigentlich auch immer, vorzugsweise mit einem Lappen. Ich habe meinen Transalpin bestimmt schon seit...puhh...6-8 Jahren. Immer noch sehr gut wasserabweisend und bei richtigem Regen kommt ja auch die Hülle drüber ;D

Der neue Rote gefällt mir aber um längen besser und überlege mir schon die ganze Zeit den zu kaufen oder nen Evoc, nur weiß ich nicht, wie gut die sind...im Langzeitgebrauch selbstverständlich!


----------



## bobons (19. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt meinen Transalpine 30 auch mal kalt mit wenig Waschmittel gewaschen, dazu noch meine Regenjacke in die Trommel geworfen. 
Duften beide wieder sozialverträglich (vielleicht wurde ich wegen dem Geruch in letzter Zeit öfters von Hunden attackiert ), Schäden vom Waschen und 600 Upm-Schleudern gab es keine.


----------



## Arcbound (19. Juni 2012)

Ich stell meinen Transalp einfach unter die Dusche und spül ihn ordentlich ab. Funktioniert auch gut...


----------



## udel (19. Juni 2012)

Ich würds nicht machen. Wenn man überlegt, dass man für so einen Rucksack mindestens 60 Euro bezahlt (meist mehr) und die Hersteller eigentlich alle Maschinenwäsche verbieten, kann man doch hin und wieder das Teil mal mit ner Bürste und warmen Wasser in der Wanne reinigen!? Klappt bei mir super!


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2012)

Ich halte das Säubern des Rucksackes mithilfe einer Bürste für die materialschädlichere Variante als das Verfrachten desselben in eine Waschmaschine.
Genauso gut könnte man ihn auf einem Stein im Fluss schrubben.

-> Waschmaschine, niedrige Umdrehung, wenig Waschmittel, Schutzüberzug und vielleicht auf links drehen, Regenschutz o.ä. vorher entfernen.


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juni 2012)

warum wollt ihr alle die regenhülle unbedingt entfernen?!

der is das sowas von egal... ist ja nicht so, dass rucksäcke so ne hohe atmungsaktivität und deswegen ne membran in der hülle hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem ersten Superbike L habe ich die Regenhülle auch immer mitgewaschen. Ab der dritten Wäsche löste sich die wasserdichte Beschichtung innen ab und versaute die gesamte restliche Wäsche, die noch mitgewaschen wurde. Überall waren die Flocken von der Beschichtung, die schön festklebten. Seit dem ohne Regenhülle.

Meinen nächsten Trans Alpine 25 habe ich in einem Zustand geistiger Umnachtung mal mit einem Helm ausgestopft (der sollte auch gewaschen werden) und das Ganze dann zusammen mit anderen Bikesachen normal bei 30°C gewaschen und mit 1500 Touren geschleudert. Resultat: Schönes Dreieck im Hauptfach. Ich habe den Rucksack dann zu einer Änderungsschneiderei gebracht, 15 EUR für die Reparatur bezahlt und ihn bei eBay für 40 EUR verkauft.
Der aktuelle Trans Alpine 25 wird pfleglicher behandelt.


----------



## bikelover (20. Juni 2012)

udel schrieb:


> Ich würds nicht machen. Wenn man überlegt, dass man für so einen Rucksack mindestens 60 Euro bezahlt (meist mehr) und die Hersteller eigentlich alle Maschinenwäsche verbieten, kann man doch hin und wieder das Teil mal mit ner Bürste und warmen Wasser in der Wanne reinigen!? Klappt bei mir super!



Naja, da ist was dran, aber eine durchschnittliche Marken-Jeans kostet 100  und kommt auch in die Waschmaschine. Jeder weiß wie schnell so eine Hose kaputt ist und das das Waschen da seinen Anteil hat. Mein Rucksack ist täglich im Einsatz und hält ca. 4 Jahre bis das Material an vielen Stellen runter ist. Wenn ich das Teil in der zeit 4 bis 8 mal in die Maschine stecke tut das der Sache sicher keinen Abbruch. Die Gründe, welche von Deuter gegen das Waschen angeführt werden sind größtenteils lächerlich. So z.B., das Waschmittelrückstände in den Trägern zu Hautreizungen führen können - die meisten Menschen haben da ein T-Shirt dazwischen, welches ebenfalls mit Waschmittel behandelt wurde. 
Also,  bisschen auf die Schnallen aufpassen und ab die die Trommel, muss ja nicht jede Woche sein.


----------



## t.schneider (20. Juni 2012)

wasche seit jahren meine deuter in der maschine bei 30°.
mein großer futura wurde ewig misshandelt und nachdem ich mal reingekotz habe (oder ein anderer, seltsame nacht halt....) habe ich das ding mal bei 95°C gewaschen, richt wie am ersten tag und die beschichtung ist top! immernoch super wasserdicht.


----------



## urmel511 (21. Juni 2012)

Auf links drehen, ab in ein Kopfkissenbezug und 30 min. Kurzprogramm 30° ohne Schleudern.

Wenn der Deuter kein Wasser abkann, hätte er kein Rucksack werden dürfen.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2012)

Warum auf links drehen? Dann ist die dreckige Seite innen und die empfindliche Beschichtung außen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juni 2012)

So wird die Beschichtung zusätzlich geschont.
Der Dreck wird ja überall in der Wäsche aufgelöst, bleibt also nicht zurück.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2012)

Warum wird die Beschichtung geschont, wenn sie nach außen gekrempelt wird? Da scheuert der Kissenbezug dran rum. Wenn man den Rucksack nicht umkrempelt, dann ist die Beschichtung innen und kann nirgends scheuern. Und auch der ehemals außen anhaftende Dreck muss erst mal den Weg nach draußen finden, wenn der Rucksack auf links gekrempelt wurde. Lässt man ihn, wie er ist, dann ist der Dreck außen dran und kann durch's Spülwasser abgetragen werden.
Also - erklärts mir bitte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe deine Argumte!
Es ist schlichtweg meine subjektive Erfahrung, dass etwa dünne Kissenbezüge nicht immer das Anrauhen des Stoffes unterbinden.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, eben. Darum geht's mir doch! Es kann doch alles andere als gut für die Beschichtung sein, wenn sie am Kissenbezug (oder schlimmer noch an der restlichen Wäsche) reibt.


----------



## urmel511 (21. Juni 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Warum auf links drehen? Dann ist die dreckige Seite innen und die empfindliche Beschichtung außen...



Weil u.a. auf allen empfindlichen Teilen steht: Auf links waschen.

Und ansonsten einfach mal die Oma oder die Mutter fragen ;-). Die können da mehrere Jahrzehnte waschen vorweisen. Ich kann mich da ca 35 Jahre zurück erinnern, das schon meine Oma empfindliches auf links gedreht und in Kissen gepackt hat. Und die Schleuder die sie hatte war ein Höllengerät aus den sehr frühen 50igern .... Und sauber ist das alles geworden.

Aber evtl. bin ich da als Frau einfach anders und sehe das nicht so eng was alles passieren kann. Zuminmdest sehen meine Rucksäcke immer noch aus wie neu. Und alle mit der Methode 30 min Kurzprogramm auf links und Kopfkissen und natürlich *kein Schleudern* gewaschen. Und ausser dem Rucksack ist sonst nix in der Maschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2012)

Liebestes Urmelchen, wir reden hier von Rucksäcken und nicht von Kleidern. Oder sind deine Baumwollhosen und -blusen (oder was auch immer) innen mit einer wasserundurchlässigen Beschichtung versehen?
Empfindliche Jeans etc. drehe ich auch auf links. Aber bei unbeschichteten Sachen sind das ganz andere Voraussetzungen.


----------



## urmel511 (21. Juni 2012)

Da ich weder in meinem Leben Kleidchen, noch Stoffhöschen oder Blüschen getragen habe ... kann ich zu diesen Materialien nichts sagen. 

Und da ich meine Ruckssäcke (und noch etlich anderes Zeug was theoretisch laut Etikett nicht da rein soll) nun seit über 20 Jahren in die Wasschmaschine schmeisse und es alle sehr gut überstanden haben kann ich gegen die Variante nichts sagen. Alle haben es überlebt wenn sie das Maschinchen einmal im Jahr gesehen haben, und haben danach noch etliche Jahre Ihren Dienst verrichtet.

Und auf links kommen sie unter anderem auch, weil ich keine Lust habe das sich die Plastikverschlüsse und Reißverschlüsse irgendwo in der Trommel verfangen ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juni 2012)

Letzterer Punkt ist ein Argument, das ich gelten lasse.


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2012)

Da hilft es, einfach alle Schnallen zu schliessen.


----------



## urmel511 (22. Juni 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Da hilft es, einfach alle Schnallen zu schliessen.



Je nach Waschmaschine nicht. Die meisten Maschinen haben da nämlich zwischen Bullauge und Trommel einen Schlitz ... und da geht mehr als nur eine Socke rein


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2012)

urmel511 schrieb:


> Und auf links kommen sie unter anderem auch, weil ich keine Lust habe das sich die Plastikverschlüsse und Reißverschlüsse irgendwo in der Trommel verfangen ;-)





urmel511 schrieb:


> Und alle mit der Methode 30 min Kurzprogramm auf links und Kopfkissen und natürlich *kein Schleudern* gewaschen.



wenn du den Rucksack eh in ein Kopfkissen steckst, was soll sich da dann noch groß in der Trommel verfangen? 

Für mein Verständnis macht es bei einem Rucksack mit der empfindlichen Beschichtung innen auch keinen Sinn, selbigen auf links zu drehen, damit dann diese empfindliche Beschichtung nach außen kommt!
Wenn die Mutti empfindliche oder bedruckte Klamotten auf links dreht, dann hat das doch immer den Sinn, dass die empfindliche Seite (also die bedruckte/beschichtete Seite oder die Außenseite, wo man kein Fusseln oder Aufrauhen haben will), nach innen kommt und nicht so sehr an den anderen Sachen in der Maschine reiben kann! Also wenn man mal über den Hintergrund der Aktion nachdenkt... ... denke ich, dass Mutti oder Omi einen Rucksack auch nicht auf links drehen würde... 


Ich mach bei meinen Rucksäcken einfach die Rückenplatte raus, wenn eine drin ist (Deuter Transalpine oder Evoc haben eine), schließe die Schnallen, stopf's in einen Waschsack oder ein Kopfkissen, und geb das zur anderen Wäsche im 30°C Schonwaschprogramm dazu. Überlebt haben's bisher noch alle. Hinterher noch mit Imprägnierspray einnebeln, dann wird's nicht so schnell wieder siffig.


----------

